# BIAB electric/recirc build



## markxbeesley (30/3/13)

Hi guys,

I'm new to forum and thought id share my build. Its a work in progress and i still have to work out some thing. Any ideas and advice would be nice.

Its basically a 50ltr keg with two K-Mark kettle elements, one element controlled by a stc-1000 and a march pump to recirculate.

The problem im having is finding a sterdy enough false bottom to keep the bag off the element. I bought a flimsy aluminium pizza tray and put some stainless bolts on for legs.

Im worried it will buckle under the weight and also that is aluminium and may be a health hazzards.

Anyway here are some pics, let me know what you think.


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/3/13)

Alluminium is used in comercial cook wear, so no concern of contaminants, it does however oxydise and lose it's shine quite quicky, also being in contact with SS may cause electrolusis ( yeah can't spell sue me, too late, too many pints) to occur. Oxydisation can cause pitting over time, and this means there's tiny spaces for nasties to hide, short term; all good in a few years it may need replacing. Thats why you'll find most use ss through out.


----------



## Judanero (30/3/13)

Seems like it'd hold the bag up no probs, but just to be certain maybe do a test with the equivalent grain weight in rice?

(bout ten kegs should be a more than ample litmus test so to speak) :icon_chickcheers:


edit: don't know the price of rice but figure it's gotta be cheaper than malt


----------



## Mitcho89 (23/4/13)

That looks fanastic mate. I really wish I had access to a good welder to be able to do what you did with the elements. I'm in the process of doing this myself! 

Mitch


----------



## 431neb (29/4/13)

I'm no expert but there must be a degree of bouyancy to the bag of grain in all that water / wort. I reckon your falsie will hold up but if you are still concerned to an image search on google for "folding steamer". 

Fold one of those buggers out flat (rip out the center post) to spread the weight.


----------



## bignath (29/4/13)

Looks the goods to me mate.

That false bottom/bag support should do fine, as the weight of the grain in the bag is to some extent "floating" in the liquid.

The reaction caused by two different metals that are conducting (if i remember correctly) is called galvanic corrosion, and was mentioned to me whilst i was building my single vessel biab recirculating rig, as i initially was using a SS pot and an aluminium crab cooker insert.

A year or so down the track and no problems to report so all is good. The aluminium will blacken with use as it oxidises and forms a protective layer over the aluminium itself. 

The only problem i see with your rig based on my experience is those elements. I'm trying to get rid of them from my setup, as the coil traps the large protein matter during the mash and boil, and trips the "cut out" circuit in the element part way through the boil.

I have two uxcell elements i'm gonna try, and also today just ordered one of those "hot stick" type elements from Craftbrewer, as it seems the initial problems with them have been resolved so i'm keen to try them out as a plug and play option. 

Other than that, it'll make beer.


----------

